#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  What is DMARC record? and Why is important?

## Ahamed

Hi
When I was checking my domain health. It was shown this error message. "Your DMARC record is missing in the Mail server". Is this a fatal error or not?.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi
> When I was checking my domain health. It was shown this error message. "Your DMARC record is missing in the Mail server". Is this a fatal error or not?.



Yes it’s a fatal error; DMARC is a mechanism for developing mail management by mail-receiving organizations. If you received “Missing DMARC Record” message then you are not able to find a DMARC TXT record or there were syntax issues with your DMARC Record.

----------

